# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نمایش یک پیغام در صورت نبودن یک کلید

## donya100

سلام
چطور میشه لحظه اول نصب یک Value در رجیستری را بررسی کرد و اگر وجود نداشت یک پیغام به کاربر داد؟ یا جلوی ادامه setup را گرفت؟
خواستم از طریق condition این کارو انجام بدم اما نشد.

----------

